# Biggest Bean of 2019!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Photographic evidence required to enter*

Come December the winning bean will be crowned









*t&c's apply! Namely if it's a close call we will need to see a side by side comparison so keep your big beans safe! Other rules will apply when we think of them, as usual


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Here's mine from this morning:


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

MildredM said:


> Here's mine from this morning:


Bloody showoff


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Sorry dont have calipers at home but i tried my best with tape measure and eagle eyes







looks like 18.07 to me


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You've got a big 'un there alright









Keep it safe!


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I didn't know you kept guinea pigs @thesmileyone


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Are we only going to measure in one direction ??

As in the longest ..


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Are we only going to measure in one direction ??
> 
> As in the longest ..


having a constant "that's what she said" in my ears...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nicknak said:


> Are we only going to measure in one direction ??
> 
> As in the longest ..


Never mind the quality, feel the width.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

I did try very hard to avoid using length .. and what that might encourage as ladies present ....


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I did try very hard to avoid using length .. and what that might encourage as ladies present ....


Ladies?! Oh moi?!! You are so kind Nicknak. I think you deserve a point









Anyway, back on topic. Yes, long. We don't want fat beans!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

amateurs









I raise you my 50 meter shiny bean


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

:angel:







:angel:


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

You'll have to wait until I finish the current bag. Then I might be in with a chance.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> amateurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmmm . . . They are busy very little men then! . . .


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> amateurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't stop pimping and polishing anything you come across....


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

@MildredM why are you still playing with little action men with muscles


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM why are you still playing with little action men with muscles


Muscles? Let me look . . . Oh those. I hadn't even noticed!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Mildred, you aren't learning!!! We both got ridiculed for weighing the mugs, I'm not taking part in this one!

Saying that, the Has Bean's pacamara is just massive. 14.14mm, to be exact.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> @MildredM why are you still playing with little action men with muscles


It's the Village People


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

I definitely haven't been checking every bean since December...

It's not even a winning bean...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

richwade80 said:


> I definitely haven't been checking every bean since December...
> 
> It's not even a winning bean...


Maybe a bit of Botox to puff up those wrinkles might help improve its length! It's a pretty big one but we've got the 18mm from earlier to beat!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Maybe a bit of Botox to puff up those wrinkles might help improve its length! It's a pretty big one but we've got the 18mm from earlier to beat!


Cough, splutter...... but mine was 30m and shiny!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Cough, splutter...... but mine was 30m and shiny!


Flipping heck  30m ? Do you live in a very big house?!!!

I missed it . . . . Looking . . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Cough, splutter...... but mine was 30m and shiny!


Doh THAT one!!!!!! I had to check it wasn't April 1st!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:



> amateurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can actually prove ownership of this then surely you've won . There are strict rules to adhere to .


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Does this count?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> amateurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is so shiny, you roasted it wrong mate.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

PPapa said:


> This is so shiny, you roasted it wrong mate.


True, but that's what happens when you roast beens in the large hadron collider


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thecatlinux said:


> If you can actually prove ownership of this then surely you've won . There are strict rules to adhere to .


Yes, ...yes it's mine..... definitely mine


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

richwade80 said:


> Does this count?


I've lost


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> True, but that's what happens when you roast beens in the large hadron collider


No worries, at least your bean looks 3D.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Preground won't count I suppose...?!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hasi said:


> Preground won't count I suppose...?!


That's even more 3D!

I'm sober, if anyone cares...


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Really annoyed I didn't measure this one! It must have been at least 15mm long! Not quite sure on how to embed an image but here's the link (if anyone can help me out that'd be great aha).

Just for reference - the bean next to it is normal size!


http://imgur.com/ui3KfIE


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> Really annoyed I didn't measure this one! It must have been at least 15mm long! Not quite sure on how to embed an image but here's the link (if anyone can help me out that'd be great aha).
> 
> Just for reference - the bean next to it is normal size!
> 
> ...


It's a big 'un alright,


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Not quite as large as the 18mm bean but still hoping for a podium finish at 17.69mm;









I'll have a good rummage through my next batch of beans to see if I can find a larger one


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

I bought vernier calipers so i will re measure my bean


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Inspector said:


> I bought vernier calipers so i will re measure my bean


Now that is keen







I hope it proves a worthwhile investment.


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, hopefully


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Suggest those people posting pictures of vernier measurements also include a ruler. It's very easy to fiddle caliper results... Not that I'm suggesting anyone here would stoop so low!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Rob666 said:


> Suggest those people posting pictures of vernier measurements also include a ruler. It's very easy to fiddle caliper results... Not that I'm suggesting anyone here would stoop so low!


But there's a ruler on the caliper  unless it's about fractions of a mill I think that should be enough, no?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

Rob666 said:


> Suggest those people posting pictures of vernier measurements also include a ruler. It's very easy to fiddle caliper results... Not that I'm suggesting anyone here would stoop so low!


Good idea


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

caffn8me said:


> Good idea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I make that one 14.2cm!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> I make that one 14.2cm!


I thought my calipers were overdue a calibration


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That reminds me. I must remember NOT to substitute a guinea pig poop for a bean


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> That reminds me. I must remember NOT to substitute a guinea pig poop for a bean


you're not gonna beat the 14.2cm with cavy shite


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

MildredM said:


> That reminds me. I must remember NOT to substitute a guinea pig poop for a bean


I don't think it would go through the grinder very well but extraction would probably be quite good


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> That reminds me. I must remember NOT to substitute a guinea pig poop for a bean


Guinea luwak?


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Guinea luwak?


I'm holding out for wombat luwak as it stacks better


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

caffn8me said:


> I'm holding out for wombat luwak as it stacks better


put that in the freezer and - hey - cold poo coffee!

With its own... well... cubes.


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Hoping to get a record breaker from my tusker blend.....just pulled this one out, hopefully I can find bigger


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Funnily enough I just opened a Tusker blend today and the first thing I said to the misses was how big they were. And before anyone comments with any kind of filth......I was ofcourse talking about the beans!!


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Planter said:


> Funnily enough I just opened a Tusker blend today and the first thing I said to the misses was how big they were. And before anyone comments with any kind of filth......I was ofcourse talking about the *beans!!*


Of course, that could be interpreted in many ways too..


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

RazorliteX said:


> Of course, that could be interpreted in many ways too..


Especially if they're close to first crack...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Hoping to get a record breaker from my tusker blend.....just pulled this one out, hopefully I can find bigger


Big AND crinkly . . . . You're onto a winner there


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

jj-x-ray said:


> Especially if they're close to first crack...


Leave her crack out of it


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Again. From the same pack










This has to be winning. I get it approx. 1.85


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Planter said:


> Again. From the same pack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like 1.9mm to me - you've really raised the bean-bar!


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

I didn't want to overplay it. But yep we will say 1.9cm.

Not like a bloke to knock length off.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I've currently got some Pacamara from Triple Co Roasters. The beans are mahoosive!!

I'll measure one later and report back.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I've currently got some Pacamara from Triple Co Roasters. The beans are mahoosive!!
> 
> I'll measure one later and report back.


And as the audience wait with baited breath . . . Before their disbelieving eyes . . . . Hurry!!!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz (Apr 15, 2018)

I seem to think there were a few that were bigger than this but they are big compared to the rest of my normal beans.

Still 15mm long...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

Still not at 19, but raised my previous effort


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 19, 2019)

I've just opened a kilo bag of Colombia Maragogype from Malongo rather than my usual Guatemalan, but I'm not at home and Malongo roasts locally. It should have a few large beans. I've already pulled one out that's probably 18mm.


----------

